# Edge Grouper Thurs 8/28



## CaptainStew (Apr 28, 2014)

Hey guys, 
Charters are slowing down, time to do some fishing MYSELF!!! I'm going out to the edge tomorrow after some grouper! feel free to PM me if you want to jump on the boat. 3 open spots!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

It won't let me PM you because you don't have enough posts, but a friend & I would love to join! How much would it run us to go out with you?


----------



## CaptainStew (Apr 28, 2014)

bout $120, just splitting the cost of the trip, you got your own gear?


----------



## 2500Nauticstar (May 29, 2014)

will you be going out of destin?


----------



## CaptainStew (Apr 28, 2014)

yep, leaving the harbor at 5:30, want to be fishing when the sun rises. we will be back by noon.

If anyone wants to go call me @ 8505176087


----------



## 2500Nauticstar (May 29, 2014)

what type of boat do you have


----------



## CaptainStew (Apr 28, 2014)

a sea hunt gamefish 25, twin yammy's, hds10


----------



## 2500Nauticstar (May 29, 2014)

do you have room for me? How many are going?


----------



## CaptainStew (Apr 28, 2014)

got room for one more, 2 confirmed already


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Gonna be choppy in that 25'er , you go slay em we will be out thata way also.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

So let's hear about it when you get back, pics too!


----------

